# Warferin, Pradaxa or other equivalent



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

When it was discovered Hans had atrial fibrillation (irregular heart beat) he was given Warferin, what a pain having to go to the doctors for blood tests twice a week to start with and then once a week.
He then had the *cardioversion* *1* (electric shock treatment) and a stent. He was offered Pradaxa to replace Warferin, he accepted the offer. 
A year later he had another *cardioversion 2* because the irregular heart beat had returned.
Then a little while after he had another stent plus yet another* cardioversion 3.* They have now come to the conclusion his heart beat cannot be regulated with the elec. shock treatment. 
A third narrowing of an artery was discovered, but instead of a stent he was given Ranexa.

His trouble now is :-
Focal Atrial Tachycardia as well as atrial fibrillation. 
He will soon have a consultation with the cardiologist about an ablation or Lariat procedure.

Hans has taken pradaxa for the past 3 years, it seems strange it isn´t offered instead of warferin in the UK, especially as its manufactured there by Boehringer Ingelheim Ltd. Tel. O1344 424 600.

_*From another thread*_
_*Listerdiesel*
I came out of hospital after my heart operation with a carrier bag full of drugs.

12 different drugs per day, add Warfarin once set up at the Anticoagulation unit.

Now down to five per day:

Omeprazole
Bisoprolol
Warfarin
Ramipril
Atorvastatin

I asked listerdiesel on the other thread
Are you not able to take Pradaxa or one of the other modern meds. instead of Warferin?
Jan 

His reply 
Apparently not, I was taking Rivaroxaban before the heart operation, but it isn't licensed in the UK for post-operative tissue replacement use, so Warfarin it has to be.

The heart operation is fine, what they are setting me up for is a cardioversion or de-polarisation of the heart. This involves stopping my heart then restarting it. I have an irregular heartbeat since just before the operation, so using this procedure hopefully will let the heart restart with a regular heartbeat.
There are three other anti-coagulants available, but Warfarin is the one that is best understood and/or licensed for my particular needs.
Peter
_


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I guess there are various versions in different countries of the same drug, but they have to be licenced for use and the licencing conditions are fairlt strict.

Xarelto is the registered name for Rivaroxaban, and as I mentioned in another post it is not licenced for post-operative use with new tissue, so although I could take it pre-operation, I couldn't take it post-op. I still have 16 tablets remaining in the packet.

Success rate on cardioversion is quite low, something like 30% stay with a regular heartbeat after the procedure, many flip back to atrial fibrillation after an hour or so, many go for months without problem.

Mine is due on the 3rd December.

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Peter
*Thank you for the explanation.
We wish you the best of luck and a good result after the treatment.
Jan & Hans.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Medicine prices*

Having a suspicious mind, as I do, is there another reason why Warferin is still used ?
Price of Warferin, next to nothing???
Price of Pradaxa 295.45€ for 180 capsuls.
Jan


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't pay anything for medications or treatment, Jan, so have no idea how much the relevant drugs cost, but Warfarin was invented by ICI Pharmaceuticals as a rat killer, so it couldn't have been that expensive or nobody would have bought it.

Medical use involves more testing and licencing, but it must have a lower cost than the new drugs.

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

listerdiesel said:


> I don't pay anything for medications or treatment, Jan, so have no idea how much the relevant drugs cost, but Warfarin was invented by ICI Pharmaceuticals as a rat killer, so it couldn't have been that expensive or nobody would have bought it.
> 
> Medical use involves more testing and licencing, but it must have a lower cost than the new drugs.
> 
> Peter


Its a funny arrangement here with prescriptions Peter, some items we have to pay towards, some not. On the reciept from the chemist it shows how much the drug actually costs and next to it what we have to pay, Never more that 10€ per item which is 3 months supply. Our joint bill yesterday 84.00€
Then at the end the year we can claim it back minus 10%. The Germans love paper work.
This is very interesting https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warfarin go to the end where it gives you the history.
Jan


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Having a suspicious mind, as I do, is there another reason why Warferin is still used ?
> Price of Warferin, next to nothing???
> Price of Pradaxa 295.45€ for 180 capsuls.
> Jan


Well after reading this http://www.clotcare.com/dabigatran_demystified.aspx I think I'll be sticking to the Warfarin. Think this may have answered your question?

Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Chigman said:


> Well after reading this http://www.clotcare.com/dabigatran_demystified.aspx I think I'll be sticking to the Warfarin. Think this may have answered your question?
> 
> Steve


No it hasn´t answered the question of cost.
There are for and against as there are in all drugs, but there is nothing in this write up to deter someone who has happily taken it for a few years with no problem, to change to Warfarin. You (or your specialist) are the only one (s) who can judge if its for you, or not.
Jan.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

JanHank said:


> No it hasn´t answered the question of cost.
> There are for and against as there are in all drugs, but there is nothing in this write up to deter someone who has happily taken it for a few years with no problem, to change to Warfarin. You (or your specialist) are the only one (s) who can judge if its for you, or not.
> Jan.


Hi Jan, I was purley answering this part of your question....

"Having a suspicious mind, as I do, is there another reason why Warferin is still used ?"

Sorry for any confusion.

Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Chigman said:


> Hi Jan, I was purley answering this part of your question....
> 
> "Having a suspicious mind, as I do, is there another reason why Warferin is still used ?"
> 
> ...


Not just a suspicious mind Steve,:wink2: *sometimes* I do get things wrong.

Jan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> When it was discovered Hans had atrial fibrillation (irregular heart beat) he was given Warferin, what a pain having to go to the doctors for blood tests twice a week to start with and then once a week.
> He then had the *cardioversion* *1* (electric shock treatment) and a stent. He was offered Pradaxa to replace Warferin, he accepted the offer.
> A year later he had another *cardioversion 2* because the irregular heart beat had returned.
> Then a little while after he had another stent plus yet another* cardioversion 3.* They have now come to the conclusion his heart beat cannot be regulated with the elec. shock treatment.
> ...


For Hans:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...evice-new-way-treat-common-heart-problem.html

tony


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> For Hans:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...evice-new-way-treat-common-heart-problem.html
> 
> tony


Thanks Tony, I have printed the important bits and he is reading it now.
We are going to email it to our proffesor, (cardiologist) 
Thanks again.
Jan


----------

